# Which nubian doeling has better conformation?



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The first one seems to have a longer body.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

The first one seems to have less brisket, but more nose. How long before a Nubian's Roman nose develops? The second one has a dished nose. Also, is it the angle, or does she have monkey mouth?


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Nubians should be born roman-nosed, not develop it. It's hard to judge the head on the second one due to how she's holding it, but I like the ears on the first one more. First one has less brisket, but seems to have more length and depth to her.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd say #1 has the best body, good length, depth and topline and rump length/angle. Smooth and balanced. Nice neck. But she lacks brisket.

#2 has a nice neck (but so does #1) ok body. She dips in her chine a lot more then #1 and #3. Her face isn't as nice. Lacks depth in heart girth. But she has brisket.

#3 Short bodied, short rump. Ok brisket, fairly good body depth. Nice neck.


I think #1 is the best overall, even though she lacks brisket badly.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I'd say #1 has the best body, good length, depth and topline and rump length/angle. Smooth and balanced. Nice neck. But she lacks brisket.
> 
> #2 has a nice neck (but so does #1) ok body. She dips in her chine a lot more then #1 and #3. Her face isn't as nice. Lacks depth in heart girth. But she has brisket.
> 
> ...


The second and third picture are of the same doe.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

CountyLineAcres said:


> The second and third picture are of the same doe.


:laugh: oops 

...first doeling is still the best


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha I agree!


----------

